# Desperados 2 - Cooper's Revenge



## WHV94 (1. Dezember 2014)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem mit dem Spiel Desperados 2. Das Spiel lässt sich installieren und läuft auch, jedoch mit Grafikfehlern. Im Anhang gibt es zwei Bilder auf denen man sehen kann, was ich meine. 

Mein PC:

Computer:

      Betriebssystem                                    Windows 8.1 Home Edition
          DirectX                                           4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c)

    Motherboard:
      Arbeitsspeicher                                   8148 MB


    Anzeige:
      Grafikkarte                                       AMD Radeon R9 200 Series
           Monitor                                           PnP-Monitor (Standard) [NoDB]  (210116843009)

    Multimedia:
      Soundkarte                                        1 - IPS234 (AMD High Definition

 Monitor Eigenschaften:
      Monitor Name                                      PnP-Monitor (Standard) [NoDB]
      Modell                                            IPS234
       Maximale sichtbare Bildschirmgröße                51 cm x 29 cm (23.1")
      Bildpunktraster                                   16:9
      Horizontale Frequenz                              30 - 83 kHz
      Vertikale Frequenz                                56 - 61 Hz
      Gamma                                             2.20

Desktop Eigenschaften:
      Gerätetechnologie                                 Rasteranzeige
      Auflösung                                         1920 x 1080
      Farbtiefe                                         32 Bit
      Farbebenen                                        1
      Schriftartenauflösung                             96 dpi
      Pixel Breite / Höhe                               36 / 36
      Pixel Diagonale                                   51
      Vertikale Wiederholrate                           60 Hz

Ich habe den aktuellsten Grafiktreiber installiert. Auch den Patch für das Spiel habe ich installiert.
Weiß jemand wie man das Problem beheben kann und das Spiel wieder ordentlich angezeigt wird?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

WHV94


----------



## Anton456 (23. Dezember 2014)

Hallo miteinander!

Ich habe das gleich Problem. Gibt es schon eine Lösung? Ich besitze übrigens die Steam Version des Spieles.

Schonmal Danke im Vorraus!


----------



## MrMantis (27. Dezember 2014)

Rechter Mausklick auf die Spiel .exe dann auf ,Eigenschaften" dann auf ,,Kompatibilität " dann ,,Programm im Kompatibilitätsmodus ausführen" dort dein Betriebssystem auswählen .  Vll bringt das was.

Oder einen äkteren Treiber nehmen, da das Spiel ja schon älter ist, und vll nur mit den älteren Grafiktreiber läuft.

Probiert evtl diesen Vorschlag  (den Fix) https://steamcommunity.com/app/260730/discussions/0/648812304944235807/?l=german

Probier das mal aus.


----------



## Anton456 (2. Januar 2015)

Erstmal Danke für die Hilfe!

Also Kompatibilitätsmodus habe ich schon ausprobiert, hat leider keine Besserung gebracht.
Habe den Fix ausprobiert, hat aber leider auch nicht  funktioniert. Ich glaube der ist ja leider eh für den Vorgänger wenn ich das richtig sehe.

Wie meinst du das mit älteren Treiber nehmen? Bzw. Wo bekomme ich den her? Habe eine HD6870.


----------



## MrMantis (2. Januar 2015)

Anton456 schrieb:


> Erstmal Danke für die Hilfe!
> 
> Also Kompatibilitätsmodus habe ich schon ausprobiert, hat leider keine Besserung gebracht.
> Habe den Fix ausprobiert, hat aber leider auch nicht  funktioniert. Ich glaube der ist ja leider eh für den Vorgänger wenn ich das richtig sehe.
> ...




Schau mal hier: AMD Grafiktreiber und Software unter ,,Treiber manuell auswählen".

Habe das gefunden: https://de.driverscollection.com/?H=Radeon HD 6870&By=AMD&SS=Windows 7 64-bit


----------



## Seabound (3. Januar 2015)

Lol, der zweite Screenshot sieht ja mal richtig geil aus! 

Ich würde das Spiel einfach nochmal runterschmeißen und neu installieren. Vielleicht bringt das ja was.


----------



## Anton456 (18. Januar 2015)

Entschuldige, habe länger nicht mehr hier rein geguckt. Hatte viel zu tun 

Wieder mal vielen Dank für die viele Hilfe!
Habe den Treiber ausprobiert und das Spiel neu installiert. Hat leider beides nicht gefruchtet. Ich glaube langsam das das Spiel wohl doch schon zu alt ist .


----------



## MrMantis (18. Januar 2015)

Anton456 schrieb:


> Entschuldige, habe länger nicht mehr hier rein geguckt. Hatte viel zu tun
> 
> Wieder mal vielen Dank für die viele Hilfe!
> Habe den Treiber ausprobiert und das Spiel neu installiert. Hat leider beides nicht gefruchtet. Ich glaube langsam das das Spiel wohl doch schon zu alt ist .




Was vll noch helfen könnten das Spiel auf ein anderes Betriebsystem installieren wo es auf ursprünglich drauf programmiert wurde nämlich Windows XP. Kann auch sein Windows 8 einfach durch die ganzen Erneuerungen und das Spiel selbst nicht miteinander Kompatibel sind.

Vll. hast du noch einen 2 ten Rechner / Festplatte  oder ein Kollege von dir hat eine Möglichkeit es unter Windows XP zu testen.


----------



## Anton456 (22. Januar 2015)

Ich werde mal schauen, habe glaube ich noch irgendwo einen alten PC rumstehen. Mal schauen ob es dort funktioniert.
Danke für die Hilfe!


----------

